# Patterns for Brother KH 710 help



## amfiibia (Sep 17, 2014)

hello
I have kh710... and have wondered... are there any other patterns for this machine except the ones we see in mannual?
Is there anyone who could help and whisper where to find them on the net maybe?
thank you


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Try a search on google for patterns for kh710. You will find some books to look out for.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

amfiibia said:


> hello
> I have kh710... and have wondered... are there any other patterns for this machine except the ones we see in mannual?
> Is there anyone who could help and whisper where to find them on the net maybe?
> thank you


Yes there is a book called Brother Knitting Pattern....was produced specifically for the '8 push button' machines...
I do have an extra copy....if your interested....PM (Private Mail) me....


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You can adapt quite a few pattern from Brother Magazines, see here (download is free) http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherKnittingMagazines.php.

And that wonderful book with stitch pattern galore for the 8-button machines. I can only say, take Tallie9 up on her offer. I bought that book on her advice, too. It's really great.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> Yes there is a book called Brother Knitting Pattern....was produced specifically for the '8 push button' machines...
> I do have an extra copy....if your interested....PM (Private Mail) me....


I looked to verify that I have that book. I don't have "a" book - I have 3. Whaaa??? If anyone else is interested, please PM me.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha! I also find myself buying a book over and over again! Guess when something appeals to us, we just keep buying it!


GinB said:


> I looked to verify that I have that book. I don't have "a" book - I have 3. Whaaa??? If anyone else is interested, please PM me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I have seen your post about patterns for the Brother 710, and the replies. I had one of these K.M`s and enjoyed using it.

Has your Brother 710 a Lace Carriage with it? If it has, even better, and ribbon threaded through the Lace holes for an alternative idea, or beads added. 

Please keep in touch and maybe you could send a photo to the site, we do not have many Machine Knitters sending posts or photo`s of their work so far, and good luck with the magazine offer.
From Quill-WS ( Susan ).


----------



## Moiria (Jul 14, 2014)

WHAT ON EARTH HAS HAPPEND TO THE SITE " ABOUT KNITTING MACHINES" FOR DOWNLOADING BROTHER OR ANY OTHER KM PATTERNS ??????????? IT TAKES YOU TO A SITE THAT YOU CANNOT SEE THE PATTERNS OR PRINT THEM OUT AS BEFORE. I AM "NOT IMPRESSED " MOIRIA ( SORRY FOR SHOUTING, BUT I CANT FIND MY #$% GLASSES !!!!!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I need my glasses to find my glasses!


Moiria said:


> WHAT ON EARTH HAS HAPPEND TO THE SITE " ABOUT KNITTING MACHINES" FOR DOWNLOADING BROTHER OR ANY OTHER KM PATTERNS ??????????? IT TAKES YOU TO A SITE THAT YOU CANNOT SEE THE PATTERNS OR PRINT THEM OUT AS BEFORE. I AM "NOT IMPRESSED " MOIRIA ( SORRY FOR SHOUTING, BUT I CANT FIND MY #$% GLASSES !!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amfiibia (Sep 17, 2014)

hi
thanks for links. I have seen it, just no idea how... how to understand which one is for kh710


----------



## amfiibia (Sep 17, 2014)

thank you girls for answers. will try and keep in touch. 
hopefully soon will be able to boast with some new works and photos


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I decided to keep 2 of the 3 copies I had of the book, "Brother Knitting Patterns". Although they are primarily much the same, it appears that there might be some differences in what patterns were listed within the 2 editions. I'm sure the differences are minor, but I still have a KH588, one of the models the books were made for.

The third copy was purchased by someone who saw my post in this topic.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Moiria said:


> WHAT ON EARTH HAS HAPPEND TO THE SITE " ABOUT KNITTING MACHINES" FOR DOWNLOADING BROTHER OR ANY OTHER KM PATTERNS ??????????? IT TAKES YOU TO A SITE THAT YOU CANNOT SEE THE PATTERNS OR PRINT THEM OUT AS BEFORE. I AM "NOT IMPRESSED " MOIRIA ( SORRY FOR SHOUTING, BUT I CANT FIND MY #$% GLASSES !!!!!


Maybe your link is outdated? Try this URL - many choices for free downloads:

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking.html?cat=12


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

A pushbutton pattern book is available here (3 parts)
https://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/834136744


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> A pushbutton pattern book is available here (3 parts)
> https://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/834136744


Link fixed: http://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/834136744


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MKEtc.com said:


> A pushbutton pattern book is available here (3 parts)
> https://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/834136744


MKEtc.com.......The link you posted goes to StitchWorld patterns .....which would be of little use to someone with a 
KH710......The 710 has only an 8 stitch repeat....so all the designs would require hand selection on every row....and if it was a 2 to 4 color fairisle design....needles for each color would have to be hand selected multiple times on each row...

If you meant to direct the poster to the 'Brother Cassette Patterns'......those wouldn't work well either....Those are for the KH800 which is a 12 stitch repeat...Again very tedious to use....


----------



## Moiria (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Janice K I think you were correct !!!!!!!! ( SMART LADY ) ( SMILE !!!!!!!! ) I found many Brother books and sifted through a few patterns, then saved the link in a folder for future use. Thanks again " mutchly" Moiria


----------

